# I don't get windows 8 I can't play my music



## iseeu1001 (May 15, 2012)

Hi so I just my new laptop yesterday and I can't play mp3 files on my laptop. It works on my windows 7 computer and it did for my windows xp but not windows 8 why not? No sound is coming I tried the windows media player, the music player built into windows 8, and itunes. I don't get any sound/ the bar is not moving.

I have the HP envy 4-1115dx.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Go to Search and type *devmgmt.msc* Right click the *devmgmt* icon in the search results and *Run As Administrator.* In the *Elevated Device Manager *are there any devices with yellow flags? These devices need drivers. Go to the HP Drivers site for your model Software & Driver Downloads HP ENVY TouchSmart Sleekbook 4-1115dx | HP® Support and Download the* Chipset, Audio* and any other drivers you need in the* Device Manager*


----------



## iseeu1001 (May 15, 2012)

spunk.funk said:


> Go to Search and type *devmgmt.msc* Right click the *devmgmt* icon in the search results and *Run As Administrator.* In the *Elevated Device Manager *are there any devices with yellow flags? These devices need drivers. Go to the HP Drivers site for your model Software & Driver Downloads HP ENVY TouchSmart Sleekbook 4-1115dx | HP® Support and Download the* Chipset, Audio* and any other drivers you need in the* Device Manager*


No I don't need any drivers it's new from best buy. I don't know how to play music on windows 8 is all because even my music won't come out of itunes but it does youtube music videos and other things, I can make a video on youtube and show you the problem if you like. The file format is MP3 like always anyways this what I get from device management.


----------



## iseeu1001 (May 15, 2012)

Hmm I got it to work wierd. After I restarted my computer windows update was installing and once updated it restarted and now music works on my laptop.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Playing music is the same as in Windows 7, XP etc. If your default sound is set, any music will play through Windows Media Player, or iTunes or whatever your default media player is. 
In the* Device Manager* Open* Sound Video and Game Controllers* to see your Audio drivers. 
Also go to *Start/Control Panel/Sound.* Here press *configure* to configure your speakers. Under *Playback* Double click the *speakers* icon/*Properties* and make sure it is the same playback device as in the* Device Manager* under* Sound Video* etc. Go to the levels tab, and make sure it is all the way up. Go to the *Advanced *Tab and press test. Also double click the *Volume *icon in the lower right hand corner and make sure nothing is muted.


----------



## iseeu1001 (May 15, 2012)

spunk.funk said:


> Playing music is the same as in Windows 7, XP etc. If your default sound is set, any music will play through Windows Media Player, or iTunes or whatever your default media player is.
> In the* Device Manager* Open* Sound Video and Game Controllers* to see your Audio drivers.
> Also go to *Start/Control Panel/Sound.* Here press *configure* to configure your speakers. Under *Playback* Double click the *speakers* icon/*Properties* and make sure it is the same playback device as in the* Device Manager* under* Sound Video* etc. Go to the levels tab, and make sure it is all the way up. Go to the *Advanced *Tab and press test. Also double click the *Volume *icon in the lower right hand corner and make sure nothing is muted.


 It did not work before but it works now :thumb: No my laptop wasn't muted before because I still got normal windows noise coming and everything else just music sound wasn't coming through not sure why but it does now.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Windows update updated your audio driver.


----------

